# Well, Bought An Exercise Machine....



## great white (Apr 14, 2015)

The missus has been vetching about needing more exercise. As far as I'm concerned, she's still one hot tamale but she wants to work on keeping her shape (she's 5' 8" and 130 lbs).

This winter has been hard on us with not being able to get outside and I'm not a fan of spending long periods on a machine in the basement or gym.

So, we went looking for something that didn't claim a lot of time needed for workout results, low/no impact and would be easy to squirrel away in a smaller space. I'm 50 and beat to heck from flying search and rescue (neck-back-elbows-knees) and at 40 years old her knees are wrecked from sailing (navy) so no impact is a near necessity. That means something like an elliptical or similar machine.

After reading reviews and brochures, we just ordered a bowflex Max 5. Supposedly 14 minutes of interval training provides the required exercise and some weight loss (would be nice, but I'm not exactly holding my breath for results from 14 minutes a day).

The only one we found rated a littel better was the nordictrack free strider, but it was darned near double the price!

Time will tell if the max 5 is going to get used as intended.

For what it cost, I sure as heck hope it gets used as intended......

Anyone else have exercise equipment that is .......*ahem*.......age/injury friendly?


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Apr 14, 2015)

Put it in front of a tv. It's way easier to work out when you are distracted by something. Good luck


----------



## great white (Apr 14, 2015)

rrjohnso2000 said:


> Put it in front of a tv. It's way easier to work out when you are distracted by something. Good luck


That was actually something we looked at. It has an app that bluetooth's with android or IOS and a built in stand to hold your tablet.

Plan is watch netflix on the tablet for entertainment.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 14, 2015)

Make a cutting list for upcoming projects and hand her the hacksaw 

Any excercise is good, but spending loads on an implement to work out on can help make you want to use it.

Stuart


----------



## great white (Apr 14, 2015)

stupoty said:


> Make a cutting list for upcoming projects and hand her the hacksaw
> 
> Any excercise is good, but spending loads on an implement to work out on can help make you want to use it.
> 
> Stuart


Yeah, she's a pretty prime catch and I'd like to stay married so......no.


----------



## Holescreek (Apr 14, 2015)

I read the thread title and thought " well, here's another thread on making a lathe motor from a treadmill", but after clicking on it found out you were serious.


----------



## great white (Apr 14, 2015)

Holescreek said:


> I read the thread title and thought " well, here's another thread on making a lathe motor from a treadmill", but after clicking on it found out you were serious.


Nope, I'm in the middle of converting the lathe to a Baldor 3440 and a cycletrol controller.

Although, I am in the process of tearing a treadmill apart to reuse the motor on a bench top drill press....but that's another story.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 14, 2015)

great white said:


> Yeah, she's a pretty prime catch and I'd like to stay married so......no.


 
Well at least at 130lbs she wont need to take away from machinery budgets with excercise stuff too often 

Theirs always moving the stock pile from one side of The workshop to the other?

Canadian ladies are mostly awsome though arnt they? I posted my new chuck back plate on my friend face and a canadian lady was the first to recognise it was a four jaw chuck 

Stuart


----------



## great white (Apr 14, 2015)

Meh, they're like women everywhere else.

Some good, some bad, some just plain nuts. No one has exclusivity on "awesome".

I've got one of the good ones all the way around so what momma wants, momma gets.

Even if that includes me getting my fat butt on the exercise machine.


----------



## stupoty (Apr 14, 2015)

great white said:


> Meh, they're like women everywhere else.
> 
> Some good, some bad, some just plain nuts. No one has exclusivity on "awesome".
> 
> ...



Maybe it's just the ones I meet, 

Ow hang on did she get the excercise bike for you? , ahhhhh

My middle brother has put on a few (hundred) lbs and I keep joking to my mum and other brother that were gona kidnap him and make him work it off using the hacksaw. 

I thought the bears made all canadians fit running away from them ? 

Stuart


----------



## lowlife (Apr 14, 2015)

My exercise equipment makes an excellent clothes dryer. Hope you find the will to continue your exercise as its just plain cheaper to out and out buy a clothes line.


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (May 14, 2015)

After six years as a clothes rack, I gave it to the church yard  sale,which welcomed it.


----------

